# Rusting?



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm just curious... I noticed some rusting on my hooded little rat girl's lower back. I'm just curious if it means anything. I think I remember reading somewhere about hooded's rusting. She's white and grey.. and now redish rust brown. It's like the hair turned redish brown. : Just wondering what it means.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

A lot of black rats rust, some earlier than others. Genetics is the main thing that determines it--nothing to worry about


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is she an older girl? The poorer blacks often rust with age


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

My black hooded has the same exact thing.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

She's not that old, IMO, only 9 months... also I noticed everyone keeps say black hooded get it, but she's more of a light grey hooded with patches of white breaking up the streak do her back.


This is her. :3


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

That color is called blue and blues can rust if they are a poor example.
Rusting is just like humans going grey, some do it prematurely.
We said black because poor examples of black are often described as grey.

I would only get concerned if you see a reddish color change to the fur (both the white and blue) on the back of her neck, head or forearms. That generally means there is excess porphyrin that is being distributed as she grooms herself.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Well it's only the blue going reddish, and washing doesn't help either. (My first thought was porphyrin so I tried to wipe her down with a wet cloth and it just stayed there) What does poor example mean? Bad genetics? Also I wanted to give her some vitamins, but I don't get payed anytime soon and I'm rather broke. Are adult or children vitamins okay to give her. I have one a day multivitamins for adult or gummies for kids.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

rusting in blues is actually more common than you would think... and yes, it is a sign of bad genetic history. it's a really really undesirable trait in showing and would basically disqualify your rat, so it tends to show up in poor lines... or those less concerned about high quality colors. i had a russian blue variegated girl from a backyard breeder that had slight rusting on her rump that spread as she got older.

multivitamins are not necessary as long as you're giving her an adequate diet. giving her a multivitamin, especially one formulated for humans, would likely do more harm than good. it would be incredibly hard to divide it into rat-sized portions without overdosing her. i'm sure she's fine


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh.. I think I get what my blue rat has now. Her backside has turned very brownish-reddish-orangeish these latest months. I forgot when it started. At first I thought she was dirty, but it didn't seem to come off. The weird thing was that the whiter base of her hair was more coloured than the tips, which wouldn't be logical if it was just dirty. 
Well, she has it a lot and she's not even one year old. It doesn't look very pretty.. Too bad, she had a really nice colour before. I guess she just has very crappy genes then. 

So does my other (black) rat apparently, she has it too, though a lot less and less obvious.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Both of my rats have unknown genetics. Pet store girls. I was wondering about the vitamin because my blue hooded has pure white teeth and I know that could mean a number of things, but I was wondering if maybe vitamins would help. If you think vitamins for rats is a must, I'm sure I could find a way to get them.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Demonardae said:


> Both of my rats have unknown genetics. Pet store girls. I was wondering about the vitamin because my blue hooded has pure white teeth and I know that could mean a number of things, but I was wondering if maybe vitamins would help. If you think vitamins for rats is a must, I'm sure I could find a way to get them.


eek, white teeth are not good.
What are you feeding right now?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, what are you feeding? That can be caused by severe vitamin a or e deficiency but do NOT go giving them extra right now because you do not know what is causing it and too much of those vitamins can cause harm. I'd highly suggest a vet visit, as their dental health is crucial.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish I could take Twinkie, the blue hooded, to the vet, but I can;t afford it. I give them rolled oats, with granola, dried strawberries, dried cherries, dried cranberries, and almond slivers in it. That's their fav food. I gave them some cooked pasta noodles last night and they occasionally get noncooked ones as well. They also get bits of meat, chicken or hamburger, in small doses. And reccently I have been giving them some of my smoothies. All they are is juice, ton of fruit, and a little bit of frozen yogurt to thicken it. BUt that is more of a treat. I know there isn't a single veggie in the list, but Twinkie refuses to eat them. They also have lab blocks that they get every day.

So... um what is she missing you think?


----------

